# Wakatu Hops (formerly NZ/Pacific Hallertau)



## Stuster (4/4/07)

A relatively new hop from just over the ditch, I thought this week we could look at Pacific Hallertau?

So what can you tell us about this hop? How do you use them - bittering, flavour, aroma? What kind of beers did you use them in? What hop combinations are they good for? Are they as good as (or better than?) traditional German Hallertau types, or are they just different to them? Are there any commercial beers available here using this hop? Any other tips for using this hop?

Tell us all you know so we can all make the best beer we can. :chug: 

From here.



> A triploid aroma type developed through the HortResearch, New Zealand Hop Breeding programme. This cultivar was bred through the open pollination of the highly regarded Hallertauer Mittlefrh variety. Pacific Hallertau was released on completion of successful brewing trials in 1994.
> 
> Pacific Hallertau displays classic Hallertau citrus and floral aroma character which selectors mark as a real standout. The aroma is supported by a generous oils profile making selection possible for several beer styles from this stylish hop.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayse (4/4/07)

Only used it once so don't have a hell of a lot to offer but I will add that when i used it to finish the bigbrewday DC rye IPA a couple years back it made a wonderfull beer.
I didn't find it had what I would discribe as a clean floral magic noble hop character of same german ones I have used before but it had a spiciness that I thought complimented the rye malt very well. 
I'd easily make the exact same beer again with those hops no worries.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/4/07)

Got a blonde ale carbing up with a huge hit of this stuff in the hopback.

Can't state with great conviction yet but I totally love the stuff. Very similiar to German Hallertau but with a more resiny/spicy flavour. Bit of a cinnamon type character in the mix too. Preferred it hands-down to the B Saaz Blonde that I kegged the same day.  

Also dry hopped with it. I'll be able to report more next week. Would be a stunning hop used 100% in a German Pils IMO. :super: 

Also with a bit of luck Shawn from Murray's may comment here. They use it a bit by all accounts. B) 

Warren -


----------



## tangent (4/4/07)

i've only used PH leaf hops as 5min and flame out additions, but loved it.
totally agree that a pils done with this would be awesome and spicey.


----------



## Korev (5/4/07)

Hi Guys,
Works well for flavour and aroma additions to a Special Bitter
I reckon it is very complementary to Brambling X when X is used as a bittering addition

Peter


----------



## Tony (5/4/07)

Korev said:


> Hi Guys,
> Works well for flavour and aroma additions to a Special Bitter
> I reckon it is very complementary to Brambling X when X is used as a bittering addition
> 
> Peter



Sure would. After smelling the Bremling X before i threw it in the IIPA it waqs the best smelling hop out of all 6 or so i used.

I made an aussie pale ale with it used at a 10 IBU addition FWH and 1g/liter at flame out. the rest was bittered with POR at 45 min and it was a fantastic beer that all were sad to see run out.

I have more to use again. I Might try it with the Bremling X

cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/3/09)

Has anyone dry hopped a brew using this?


Would like some feedback if yes.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

Looks like you're going to be the first TDA.
I say go for it OTOH. Always easier when it's somebody else's beer. :lol:

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/3/09)

Looks like that is exactly what I will do (with a smidgen of Motueka)

C&B
TDA


----------



## KoNG (4/3/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Has anyone dry hopped a brew using this?
> 
> 
> Would like some feedback if yes.
> ...




i have TDA.....
dont have beersmith here so cant check exact notes.
but i used it in my usual english pale ale recipe in place of my usual Styrian G's. (my sort of TTLL brew)
i've just ordered another 90g, so yeh, it was good.
I still prefer Styrian, buit it definately had its merits for a change.... spice/vanilla...?


edit: after just reading up the page.... 2 years ago, Warren said he dry hopped with it too....
but then forgot, when he posted today


----------



## T.D. (4/3/09)

KoNG said:


> after just reading up the page.... 2 years ago, Warren said he dry hopped with it too.... but then forgot, when he posted today



Old age is a curse isn't it!


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

KoNG said:


> i have TDA.....
> dont have beersmith here so cant check exact notes.
> but i used it in my usual english pale ale recipe in place of my usual Styrian G's. (my sort of TTLL brew)
> i've just ordered another 90g, so yeh, it was good.
> ...



Oh shit I'm losing my mind.  Thanks for the mental jolt. To be honest I can't remember much about this beer other than the fact I liked it. :lol: 

Sorry TDA I can't offer much more about the beer. Maybe that's a good thing?

Kiwi BA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.19
Anticipated EBC: 8.6
Anticipated IBU:  24.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.9 3.50 kg. Baird's Golden Promise Pale A UK 1.037 7
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Vienna Australia 1.038 9
38.9 3.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 1.9 15 min.
26.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 18.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer Whole 6.50 2.1 15 min.
15.00 g. B Saaz Whole 7.70 1.8 15 min.
40.00 g. B Saaz Whole 7.70 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Hallertauer Whole 6.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 US56 Yeast




Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/3/09)

KoNG said:


> i have TDA.....
> dont have beersmith here so cant check exact notes.
> but i used it in my usual english pale ale recipe in place of my usual Styrian G's. (my sort of TTLL brew)
> i've just ordered another 90g, so yeh, it was good.
> ...



LOL! You must be an old fart Warren! 

Thanks KoNG, will chuck some into my pale ale tonight.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

T.D. said:


> Old age is a curse isn't it!



I think so but I can't remember ??? :lol: 




THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> LOL! You must be an old fart Warren!
> 
> Thanks KoNG, will chuck some into my pale ale tonight.
> 
> ...



Chuck KoNG in there too... That would emulate a nice perfumy hop.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (4/3/09)

Based on the ripper he dropped at my place a while back, I'd keep him as far away as possible! :lol:


----------



## KoNG (4/3/09)

Back on topic ladies.........  
TDA, is it new season flowers you are using...? if so, to turn it around, please be quick with your thoughts.. before i use it in the next couple of weeks.

Faaaaaarrrrttttt
KoNG


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/3/09)

T.D. said:


> Based on the ripper he dropped at my place a while back, I'd keep him as far away as possible! :lol:




:lol: It's outta the bag now. Maybe we should call him PoNG?

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/3/09)

KoNG said:


> Back on topic ladies.........
> TDA, is it new season flowers you are using...? if so, to turn it around, please be quick with your thoughts.. before i use it in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Faaaaaarrrrttttt
> KoNG



Not new season unfortunately but flowers from 07. Plenty of aroma eminating from the bag that's for sure.
I used said hops throughout the beer. I will report back ASAP!

C&B
TDA


----------



## KoNG (4/3/09)

Yum, so 100% Pac Hal.??

Cheers
Mr Granger


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/3/09)

KoNG said:


> Yum, so 100% Pac Hal.??
> 
> Cheers
> Mr Granger



Thank you Mr Granger :lol: ! Now go and have a nap and dream about Miss Slocum's pussy  !

Oops, I tell a lie. There was B Saaz in there as well. Sorry.
Here is said recipe:

Nirvana Knock-off 


Date: 13/02/2009 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 32.96 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 87.6 % 
0.27 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
0.22 kg TF Torrefied Wheat (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.22 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
16.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
16.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (60 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
26.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
26.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

1.052 SG
30.6 IBU 
16.8 EBC 

I have found a really good bag for placing the dry hops into and I am going to chuck straight into the keg.
Going with 15g Pac Hal and 5g B Saaz.

Will save a bottle for you and bring it along to the Grace Brothers Xmas party  

C&B
Mr Humphries


----------



## KoNG (12/3/09)

Mr Humphries...... "Are you Freeee"
hows about an "up-date" [scuse the Humphries pun]

i've got both those flowers in the freezer waiting..!


[on a side note: i got an episode of... are you being served on the flight from Syd to Perth last week.. Title: Mrs Slochams pussy is expecting." 

KoNG


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/3/09)

KoNG said:


> Mr Humphries...... "Are you Freeee"
> hows about an "up-date" [scuse the Humphries pun]
> 
> i've got both those flowers in the freezer waiting..!
> ...


LOL! Great title for an episode.

Gotta say I am pretty happy with the outcome, very fruity aromas from dry hopping and the beer has a nice balance between malt and hop. Reckon they are a great combination together, imagine tropical fruits and oranges. I will be brewing using both Motueka and Pacifica in a few weeks in a low gravity bitter.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/09)

You've all done well!! B) 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (13/3/09)

Thank you Mr Grace....
and you too Mr Humphries


----------



## therook (16/3/09)

Is Pacific Hallertau also known as Hallertau Aroma ?

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/3/09)

therook said:


> Is Pacific Hallertau also known as Hallertau Aroma ?
> 
> Rook



Nup different hops old boy. Hallertau Aroma is mighty nice though. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (16/3/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Nup different hops old boy. Hallertau Aroma is mighty nice though. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Warren -



You were to fast for me Wazza, i checked on Craftbrewer to see if they were both sold and guess what, they are :beerbang: 

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/11/09)

Heads up, for those in Adelaide Beerbelly has 2009 stock of these flowers.

They smell divine :icon_drool2: and I will be brewing with them hopefully tomorrow evening.

No affiliation, just a fan of the Kiwi hop flowers :super: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## lastdrinks (19/2/10)

Anyone used this hop successfully in an ale and what was the hop schedule? Did you mixed it with other hops? I have 500grams and dont make lagers yet. Has there been any other successful hop schedules other than Pacifica and Saaz B?


----------



## lswhi3 (20/6/14)

Hey guys,
So I recently got given 100g each of Pacifica and wakatu, but have found that there is not much info about this hop! 
So anyone had any brewing experience or recipe ideas etc for some discussion about wakatu?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/6/14)

MOD: I've merged the Wakatu hops thread with the original Pacific Hallertau thread, under the hop descriptions sub-forum. This sub-forum is designed as a mini database and feedback on hop performance.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (20/6/14)

I've found Pacifica to be pretty harsh in the bittering front and takes a good month to mellow so not a fan of it really in big doses,

now Wakatu just done a single hop wheat with it, used it in RIS, lagers, pilseners, cream ales I love it, I would put it on my cornies if I could it just works well in so many different brews,


----------



## Randai (26/10/16)

Having used it a tiny bit at this stage I can say I am really enjoying it.

Pacifica I found definitely lives up to the Orange Marmalade front.

In lower doses I found that it does that European Hop spiciness that goes a treat in the lagers I have made.


----------



## mckenry (26/10/16)

Tasted a German ale made with wy1007 and this hop. Great beer.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (30/11/16)

Got a pilsner carbing up with Wakatu at the moment. Will tap it this weekend, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (9/4/17)

Have used this hop in conjunction with 25g Cascade dry-hopped. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (9/4/17)

Mine turned out a bit 'limey' but smoothed out over a few months.


----------

